# seeding springtails



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

ok can someone explaine how you seed your viv with springtails, i tried it and they all died. i love ff but though springtails would be a nice change for my frogs. any seggestions would be most appreciated. cheers


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

ooh I have the same question :?: Can't you just get a culture and shake the springtails in? I dunno, I haven't tried it yet, and I'm not getting my first dart frog for a few more weeks.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Seeding a tank is as easy as dumping springtails into the tank. You can get a starter culture and just add the whole culture to the substrate and mix it in, or you can add springtails from the culture to the terrarium. It is best to seed the tank with springtails before the frogs are in. If the frogs are already in, you need to feed them fruit flies during the evening and then add the springtails that night after lights go out so the springtails have a chance to hide before they are eaten.

Springtails are soil anthropods, so they will burrow into the substrate. They come to the top to feed. You can also get them to congregate on the top of the substrate when the substrate is heavily saturated.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

now that is a reply, cheers for that, i still have my frogs in there so they must get eaten pretty quick, ill give it another shot and see what happens. thanks again


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Do you have any leaf litter? I've noticed that seeding a tank that has leaf litter the springtails breed much more prolific, and live longer possibly even, than one with out.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

no i dont i use peat bricks, could this be the problem? how do you use leaf litter?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

you know they get eaten or burrow quickly so it is best to keep a few cultures going and seed the tanks every few weeks...dont expect to see a lot in the viv though, but they are there! 

Leaf litter = get some clean oak leaves that you are sure have never been exposed to chemicals, wash and boil them briefly (this is a CYA step that I often skip :wink: ), dry them and either/combo: layer them- crumble them-mixed them into the substrate, whatever you want will work.

Bes of luck

S


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

I just put the leaves on top of the substrate.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

i have magnolia leaves on top of my substrait does this count or are the oak leaves special?


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

When I bought my springtail culture from Ed I also got some springtail food. Well, then I mixed some of that food in with my substrate and I also mixed the culture with the substrate. All in a bucket. Mixed it up. Put it in my viv and my little pond has had tons of springtails on it ever since. I've now had my viv going for about 4 months without adding any more.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> i have magnolia leaves on top of my substrait does this count or are the oak leaves special?


Yep, oak leaves count. Actually, any leaf counts, but oak leaves and magnolia leaves are favored because they don't degrade as fast as other leaves. Also, oak leaves can be boiled to make tadpole tea, but you're a long way from that.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

ok well im gunna give all these a try and see what happens, thanks for the replies. i have loads of oak leaves so ill try those


----------

